# Unusual growth of one plant



## abhikv (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi All,

I purchased this plant around a year back and it was showing normal growth till last month. All of a sudden the few leaf stems started lengthening and leafs also widens. Each leaf in these pics took just 1 week time to reach this stage one after another. Means every day I can notice 3-4 inches growth on each stem.

Anyone can explain me why this happens and the name of this plant (I forgot).

Thanks


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It's an Echinodorus (sword plant, burhead), maybe Echinodorus cordifolius or something of the E. grandiflorus species group. It's developing floating leaves now, and it may happen that emersed (aerial) leaves grow out of the water. 
Several Echinodorus species are actually swamp plants that only temporarily grow submerged. Other sword plant species and many hybrid cultivars stay reliably under water.


----------

